# Practicing grappling



## bujuts (Nov 6, 2003)

Something I'd like to know from you grapplers out there:

What measures do you take to practice when you're without a partner.  Needless to say, stand-up fighting can be practiced in the air, on a bag, on a tree, etc.  But how do you practice grappling without another body.

Look forward to the responses.

Thanks,

Steven Brown
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------



## pknox (Nov 6, 2003)

Grappling vs. a mirror or your shadow (to minimize weak spots, especially good for recognizing where you are susceptible to takedowns), throwing a bag around, practicing throws by tying a belt to a tree or other heavy object (similar to uchikomi from judo), and practicing ground movements solo (i.e. flowing from one position to another, similar to some wrestling and BJJ drills).  Plus, solo training is a good time to do your general cardio and strength training.  BTW, if some of the above methods are done together without much rest, your heart can definitely get pumping, so you can train cardio and technique simultaneously, which is a real bonus for those of us with limited training time.


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 6, 2003)

some parts of grappling are actually better developed when trained solo. For example, before you start training it with a willing partner or an unwilling partner with resistance you should get the basics down and drill techniques like takedowns and hip heists. Solo drilling these two in particular develops speed and proper body mechanics. The same can be said for sit outs, switches etc.


----------



## redfang (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll drill double leg takedowns, granby's, reverses, sprawls and such solo.  Alot of wrestling moves can be drilled solo.  Submissions and the like are harder to drill solo for me as I like the feed back that I get from a partner.


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catchevangelist _
> *some parts of grappling are actually better developed when trained solo.  *




no


----------



## JDenz (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree that there are alot of things that you can drill alone but I don't think it is to helpful unless you have already done the moves hundreds of times on a person.   You have to know how it feels to be able to drill without a partner other wise you will drill it bad and not be able to do it on a live person.


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I agree that there are alot of things that you can drill alone but I don't think it is to helpful unless you have already done the moves hundreds of times on a person.   You have to know how it feels to be able to drill without a partner other wise you will drill it bad and not be able to do it on a live person. *



yes


----------



## JDenz (Dec 7, 2003)

chinkoobake king of the one word posts lol.


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *chinkoobake king of the one word posts lol. *



right!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 7, 2003)

lol


----------



## chaosomega (Dec 9, 2003)

I pratice my double leg on heavy bags.


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I pratice my double leg on heavy bags. *



Does your heavy bag have legs????????


----------



## JDenz (Dec 9, 2003)

don't need legs most mportant parts of the takedown is the level change and set up anyways.  When we were wrestling at the school we had those awsome dummeys on the wall suspended so you could practice snap down to doubles singles all kinds of things.  I miss the good old days.


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *don't need legs most mportant parts of the takedown is the level change and set up anyways.  *




Beware categorical statements


----------

